# New Fluffy Boots Hurray.....and wet weather BOO



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've been hunting around for my dream fluffy boots and eventually found some and they are brilliant, pure white mongolian fur, absolutely gorgeous.
Put them on this morning for the first time, all excited .....then saw the stinking rotten weather and thought better of it and stuck my combats back on and "normal" boots. ( I put it in brackets as, apparently, I don't own any "normal" shoes or boots)

Bloody, shitty English weather.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/IMAGE_002471.jpg


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You look like your sitting on the toilet! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like you have kicked a couple of cats hard with a set of dairy wellies on.

Whats the point in buying a pair of "winter" boots that can't be worn in inclement weather?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Looks like you have kicked a couple of cats hard with a set of dairy wellies on.
> 
> Whats the point in buying a pair of "winter" boots that can't be worn in inclement weather?


LOL... you're a bloke , you wouldn't understand. Some things just have to be owned! Practicality doesn't HAVE to come into it, however the main boot is washable although it's sheepskin  but the furry bit can only be sponged clean. So they ARE practical really, I'd want cold DRY weather.

I LOVE these boots!!! I just wanna wear them!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> You look like your sitting on the toilet! :lol:





^Abi^ said:


> Christ almighty...better give her a lolly pop to suck on too!





^Abi^ said:


> Yeah you and barley legal you're tart on the side..... bed hobbing, two tit pixy, 5ft insignficant


Do you get the impression she doesn't like me ??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You weren't quick enough to delete!!! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Your sig pic - is that all that you wear in winter too? :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> You weren't quick enough to delete!!! :lol:


Touche (nice touch)  .

Just thinking that Joshua would love to move into one of those boots & use as his sleeping area during the winter.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Fluffy boots are becoming very trendy this year. So many women start buying similar type of boots and I have spotted them before.

But be careful not to let them next to Tim's dogs...they will tear them apart. 

And your bikini picture nearby...YUMMI!!! Do you also have a topless one to show us?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Would be nice to see you in the boot's and nothin else


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Would be nice to see you in the boot's and nothin else


That's pushing it a bit...don't you think.

...just in case you can do this Lisa...please use my email to send me the goods.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If that's lisa in the bikini i don't think i'm pushing it :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is her...I recognised your belly button. :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Nice pins [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*

Not sure about the boots though :? :wink:

There's a yeti somewhere missing some fur :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Get yourself a nice pair of wellies girl!
 So much more practical and stylish.......

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/wellies.jpg


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > You look like your sitting on the toilet! :lol:
> ...


Brilliant!

Don't worry Lisa (not that you are), she's just jealous.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How many Mongols had to die just so you could own those Mongolian Fur boots? :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: HELLO
Nice knees by the way :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> How many Mongols had to die just so you could own those Mongolian Fur boots? :roll:


Two, small, insignificant ones?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

barely_legal
Two said:


> Not talking about your sig pic then - cheeeeeeeeeeky :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Kell said:


> How many Mongols had to die just so you could own those Mongolian Fur boots? :roll:


Two happy ones :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Died and gone to heaven eh? Or the Midlands - which couldn't be further away. :lol:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

what a nice pair.....

of boots :wink: :roll:


----------



## LB (May 14, 2002)

I have to be honest and say I don't (and that's shame on me) get involved in the forum unless I have a issue with the car. But I have to say, Barely Legal.......Fantastic!

So should I expect flaming now for a contribution based soley on the sexy picture?!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think its a photo of Tim, hard to tell without seeing the face ... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I think its a photo of Tim, hard to tell without seeing the face ... :roll:


As flattered as I am, John, those legs certainly ain't mine


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No you are right , these are yours mate...










(Or NuTTs..not sure, got the pics mixed up)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

another classic from the king...... 8)

but didn't Chewbacca wear a pair in Episode V ?










http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/IMAGE_002471.jpg

er.... and the middle bit ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No you are right , these are yours mate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it's not nuTTs - he's not allowed to wear my cfm shoes... :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Get yourself a nice pair of wellies girl!
> So much more practical and stylish.......
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/wellies.jpg


I'd wear them  :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself a nice pair of wellies girl!
> ...


Not in my line of sight...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Very silly. Just like they were first time around when the smelly 70s hippies donned them.

Fashion eh? :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ho hum, I'm stick to my green "normal" ones shall I?

Tim..remember the last time I wore them....? :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Tim 'n Lisa Vs Gaz 'n Jan.

Or am I the only one to notice the similarities? :wink: :wink: :wink: 8) :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL... It was digging the damned garden out, filling it with 4 tonne of pebbles.....and then,a fortnight later, he decides he wants to move.

Men Huh?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

On yer own without Tim's help?

You couldn't come to Luxembourg and restyle our garden could you? 
It would save me having to get a gardner in to do it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

my recollection of who actually did the digging and wheelbarrow work is *slightly* different... 

She "helped", but if you think she gets stuck in like Charlie Dimmock, you'll be in for a nasty shock...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> On yer own without Tim's help?
> 
> You couldn't come to Luxembourg and restyle our garden could you?
> It would save me having to get a gardner in to do it!


NO WAY!!

check the date of this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... el&start=0

AUGUST 2004

In two weeks time he's moving 150 miles away to Hatfield... :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> my recollection of who actually did the digging and wheelbarrow work is *slightly* different...
> 
> She "helped", but if you think she gets stuck in like Charlie Dimmock, you'll be in for a nasty shock...


I did help, when I remembered to bring the right foot attire


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A man can change his mind, can't he?

I needed a change. I thought I could satisfy my needs by buying some gravel. How wrong I was...  :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > On yer own without Tim's help?
> ...


Shame! looks like I'll have to get someone else to do it for me then (and pay for it!). I was hoping that offering B&B might be enough to tempt you! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think told you once that I've been to Luxemburg before.....and it was shut.

I'm not coming back again.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You must havew been here on a Wednesday, then!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

What ever you do dont get them there hairy booties WET.
They pong somthing awful, Just like the Afgan coats that used to be around.Back in the **** well a few years ago.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh memories.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

**STOP PRESS**STOP PRESS**STOP PRESS**STOP PRESS**

The boots have now been worn in public in perfect weather conditions.

The Verdict.

KMP- he didn't like them. JampoTT- he likes them more now. Head Ed he liked them lots. One girl loved then ( and sent her boyfriend to ask me where I got them from).

 :wink:


----------

